# Lowest Pax Rating.



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Witnessed my first ever pax with a 1 star. Picked em up, tipped me a 20. 

Ok, so I didn't pick them up...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I've picked up a 1* pax. She was totally normal.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

If you're 1* you've had 1 trip


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Goober said:


> If you're 1* you've had 1 trip


1 bad trip.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

The dreaded one.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

1...cancelled


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have picked up several one starrers. All of them were allright. More than a few had taken more than a few trips. There was one Uber Taxi user who had taken many trips and was a one and a half-er. She was sweet, charming, personable, in short, an _absolute joy_ to carry and to have in my presence. She was a real natural beauty on top of it.

The worst one that I had was a two point nine-er, he was a _real jackwadd_. Several with two to three were pretty bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

My worst runs have all been by 5*ers! So pay no-never-mind to their ratings. .they deserve not to be judged just like us!! Ever noticed or thought that your rating, as a driver, should've been alot higher than it actually was...well sympathize with the pax to a certain degree


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

im thinking the 1star may be a glitch because they start pax at a 5 but i know if they get 1 4 it only goes to 4.9 so they must give them something like 25 5 star avg. i have seen it too so im not sure. but i got a 3 the other day at 1.6 surge i let it roll , let a noob get it and suffer the bad rating.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I've picked up a 2 and she was great. Next was a 3.5 and she was also a great passenger. You never know !


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Whenever I get a ping it is just like Christmas morning, you never know what you are going to get.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Witnessed my first ever pax with a 1 star. Picked em up, tipped me a 20.
> 
> Ok, so I didn't pick them up...


I witnessed a rider with 1 star. I picked him up anyways - knowing that this person prob had only 1 trip in his/her belt.

The rider turned out to be a young Indian man who literally tried to CRAM HIS BICYCLE IN MY CIVIC. I said no-no but he continued to edge his bike in my backseat until I gave him a stern 'NO' and advised him to use UberXL.

There were no tears or anything serious. It was frustrating to have to end my work and go all the way back home just to clean up the dirt stains though.

This happened in Culver City. Next time I see somebody with only 1 or 2 stars...Never again.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> I witnessed a rider with 1 star. I picked him up anyways - knowing that this person prob had only 1 trip in his/her belt.
> 
> The rider turned out to be a young Indian man who literally tried to CRAM HIS BICYCLE IN MY CIVIC. I said no-no but he continued to edge his bike in my backseat until I gave him a stern 'NO' and advised him to use UberXL.
> 
> ...


Cleaning fee?!


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got a 1x today! I dont understand how they are still allowed to ride!! With a rating like hers this idiot still had the nerve to request a Pool ride at 1am. Needless to say I accepted the ride and cancelled immediately. It was cold out so I hope no one else took her call for a while.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

picked 1 star. then she canceled the trip, 1 minute into the trip. she thought she would get a free ride. kicked her out into rain.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

select_this said:


> I just got a 1x today! I dont understand how they are still allowed to ride!! With a rating like hers this idiot still had the nerve to request a Pool ride at 1am. Needless to say I accepted the ride and cancelled immediately. It was cold out so I hope no one else took her call for a while.


Cold in Los Angeles is like a poor Billionaire. I only wish that I lived there.


----------

